# My divided 5 gallon



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I went ahead and made the divider, change the decor, and added some accent rocks. So far so good!
I think they are getting along well and Castiel as already built a nice little bubble nest. ;-)

Oh yeah! I'm also still waiting on my Marimo Balls and I'm going to make a couple of small home made plants to go in there as well.


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

nice! your beta is really pretty!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Great! I think I will do the same for Friday and Jazz and make thier ten into a sorority for Heidi and some new girlies! (maybe, i kinda like the tank now....) Looks really nice!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

xXbettagirl121Xx said:


> nice! your beta is really pretty!


which one? ;-):-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Love it!!!!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wow! i love the broken terra cotta pot! looks great! also i like your divider! green! wooooowww and of course im obsessed with your ct!


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Love it!!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

It looks VERY nice!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

looks good


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> wow! i love the broken terra cotta pot! looks great! also i like your divider! green! wooooowww and of course im obsessed with your ct!


Yeah, I used that color because it would be similar to putting plants in front of the divider to block their view. 
I really like the terra cotta pot too. Fortunately we had sand paper lying around to make sure the edges are smooth!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Fantastic! Love the broken pots, and both your bettas look great.


----------

